
Why It’s in Apple’s Best Interest to Compromise on Encryption - digital55
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601002/why-its-in-apples-best-interest-to-compromise-on-encryption/#/set/id/601000/
======
bladerunner82
Not in Apple's best interest. Were I Apple, I would tie this up in court until
there is a better political climate. They have the money to kick the can down
the road.

